# Trophy 14'4"?



## msasso (Jul 14, 2016)

I am purchasing a 14'4" semi V tonight. sorry don't have a pic. The boat is a 1987(I am told) silver sides with two blue lines down the side and it says Trophy in a logo near the stern of the boat on each side. 

I can't seem to find any info on the boat online. I will post pictures as soon as I have them. but does anyone have a back story on these boats like who manufactured them+


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2016)

i believe trophy boats are made by bayliner.


----------

